# Chicken Coop



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

This is a Coop I built for my high school Ag teacher this last year. I pretty much did everything by myself just had my school mates help me stain it and hammer in the chicken wire.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Looks great Jonah!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice!


----------

